# 1/4" vertical play in crankshaft, older 2 stroke 25.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

:'(

Not supposed to be any vertical play in the crankshaft,
all those connecting rod assemblies would get tweaked!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> :'(
> 
> Not supposed to be any vertical play in the crankshaft,
> all those connecting rod assemblies would get tweaked!


Yep, unfortunately I am horribly aware of the consequences of that sort of failure. It was however, running fantastic before this. Now, there is that old saying..."They always run the best right before they blow up" 

But I am honestly hoping I can salvage this mill. As long as the bores look clean and I don't need to overbore them, it won't be too painful a rebuild(cost wise)

Steve


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

So, pulled everything apart tonight, and here is what I found: 










Knew something was seriously wrong when I pulled the powerhead to hear a solid metallic clanking in there. 

Good stuff. Surprisingly, no other damage. Spare motor, remove crank, replace, go on my way!

Steve


----------

